# Shimano Nexave 4000 FB Rolle  Nur 39,95€ JETZT zum Hammerpreis - unglaublich !!!



## am-angelsport (2. August 2010)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

TOP Angebot


*Shimano 
*​*Nexave 4000 FB 
Frontbremsenrolle*

 
*Jetzt*
*zum Hammerpreis*​*

nur 39,95€ 

*

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...catana+bx+spin&search_in_description=&x=0&y=0http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Shimano-Nexave-4000-FB-Hammerpreis_p8061_x2.htm








http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...catana+bx+spin&search_in_description=&x=0&y=0http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Shimano-Nexave-4000-FB-Hammerpreis_p8061_x2.htm​





bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.



www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de




[FONT=&quot]bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 19.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911[/FONT]




Beste Grüße


Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

